# Ride Concepts/Five Ten fit comparison?



## Braulio (Mar 12, 2019)

Has anyone tried both Five Ten and Ride Concepts shoes? I want to order some RC shoes but wanted to know how they fit. Size 290 mm works well for me with 510 shoes but I use smaller sizes for some other brands of shoes so I wanted to know if anyone has used both brands, and whether they use the same size for both or not.

I've found conflicting information where different people have said that they run small, big, and true to size. So I'd like to keep the comparison strictly between 510 and RC. I never use shoes bigger than 290 mm, so I doubt I need anything bigger, but perhaps smaller or the same size.

Edit: I forgot to add an option to the poll for those who haven't tried both or either. Is there a way to edit a poll or at least delete the post?


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

I wear a 10.5 in every brand of shoe (Merrill , Vans, Red Wings) but wear a 10 in MTB shoes. For some reason MTB shoes run large. So my 10 510 Freerides, and 10 RC Livewires are close to the same. If you can’t try them on order same size.
FYI I had a pair of UP (unparalleled) and had several emails with their sales support before buying anything since no one had them.
They swore they were true to size so I bought 10.5 like my regular shoes. 
I tried making them work but they were too big so I gave them away.
That really pissed me off so UP is dead to me.
Really like my Livewires, but will try the Hellsomething next.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I wear size 10US in both my 510 and my RC. The RC is definitely more for folks with narrow feet. I do find the 510 to be more sticky on my pedals than the RC.


----------



## 395Rider (Aug 7, 2020)

no experience with 510 but I really like my RC. I wear size 9 in other shoes and got the same size in RC.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

My Five ten kestrel lace SPD shoes are u.s. 9.5 / EU 42.5.
My RC livewires are size 10 u.s. / 43EU. 

Both fit well enough that if I was buying again today I'd stick with those sizes.

I wear 10US in all my Nike sneakers and my La Sportiva.


----------

